# Forest GT style 8 String 30 Inch Scale



## TomasM (Sep 27, 2012)

hey guys, im building this style guitar, design and image by me:
















heres the link to the facebook album thats updated usually daily

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152071304410291.897549.798705290&type=3&l=06568de6e4

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152003868575291.886404.798705290&type=3&l=403b1d039e

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152027900155291.890500.798705290&type=3&l=18d3b210b5


----------



## sibanez29 (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow, I am totally jealous of your rendering skills.


----------



## Syriel (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow. Looking forward to this. Though I think this should be in the Luthiery section. 

I for one would reverse the headstock, but thats just me.


----------



## TomasM (Sep 28, 2012)

thanks guys, gonna upload more pics to the album today, cut some of the body out today, removed clamps, sanded stuff

btw, anyone know how to change thread title, and link facebook album pictures to here with thumbnails? and upload images at larger sizes?


----------



## Winspear (Sep 28, 2012)

Having come up with this half F style body ERG design, I am a huge fan!







Can't wait to see!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 28, 2012)

the only thing i dont like about it is the end of the fret board the extends into the middle of the body, it seems rather un-usable


----------



## Winspear (Sep 28, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> the only thing i dont like about it is the end of the fret board the extends into the middle of the body, it seems rather un-usable



Yeah I love the aesthetic but I think you could tone it down a little - it would be better to have more of a neck pickup imo


----------



## skeels (Sep 28, 2012)

I am a big fan of the F Series body shape to begin with- and this looks great!

Is there any chance that you could build 1 that looks really bad and it's just a complete piece of junk to make me feel better?


----------



## EvilPopsicleDog (Sep 29, 2012)

>


Is this an 11 piece neck?! 0.0


----------



## dudeskin (Sep 29, 2012)

i will never sell my f shape 7 . its an awesome shape.

looking forward to seeing this done.


----------



## MrYakob (Sep 29, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Having come up with this half F style body ERG design, I am a *huge fan*!



Pun intended?


----------



## TomasM (Sep 29, 2012)

@BIG ND SWEATY
yup its unusable however so is body paint 
but its nice to look at 

@EtherealEntity
i was going for an extreme look so no thank you lol, ima carve into this guitar like i did to this one:




photo albums of this guitar:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151476849950291.832779.798705290&type=1&l=f9c964e114
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151473720750291.832371.798705290&type=1&l=d67fd2b1cc
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151473837420291.832394.798705290&type=1&l=66c2dfed2e

@skeels
i could but it would be a waste of money
ahahaha

i can build customs for people too

@EvilPopsicleDog
i havent counted ahahaa
nit along those lines yeah ahaha 

@dudeskin
thanks, more updates from todays work:













also all the photos from this project are in this folder:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152071304410291.897549.798705290&type=1&l=06568de6e4

and more photos of guitars are on my facebook albums:
facebook.com/dareheaven


----------



## TomasM (Oct 4, 2012)

View attachment 28244


View attachment 28245


View attachment 28246


View attachment 28247


View attachment 28248


updates, hundreds of photos in:
Facebook


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Oct 4, 2012)

That looks amazing so far!! I cant wait to see this beast complete.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm going to say it again I'm sure, but HOLY SHIT that's amazing.


----------



## otisct20 (Oct 4, 2012)

Jesus Christ this thread is win.


----------



## TomasM (Oct 6, 2012)

View attachment 28266


View attachment 28267


View attachment 28268


View attachment 28269


View attachment 28270


----------



## TomasM (Oct 6, 2012)

View attachment 28271


View attachment 28272


View attachment 28273


View attachment 28274


View attachment 28275


----------



## explosivo (Oct 6, 2012)

That volute is a monster! I don't see any headstock breaks in the near future 

I'm also really digging how you implemented the end of the fretboard into the rest of the design. Very nice.


----------



## TomasM (Oct 6, 2012)

View attachment 28276


View attachment 28277


View attachment 28278


View attachment 28279


View attachment 28280


----------



## TomasM (Oct 6, 2012)

cheers explosivo, yea i dont like blank neck headstock joints, looks dull

heres link to photos of all latest pics:

Facebook

Facebook

also guys, any tips where i could get a Kahler 2318 bridge in the uk? dont wanna import


----------



## Stompmeister (Oct 10, 2012)

Dude, this guitar is surreal!!! It's so fuckin earthy. I love it. Definitely needs forest shots afters its finished  Keep it up.


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 11, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE the way that the fretboard and frets go on!!!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 14, 2012)

I really love the design and the look of the woods together. I think Forest guitars need contrasting wood sandwiches to really get me all fired up. Now, I don't want to poop on this, but what's happening with the glue lines?


----------



## shawnperolis (Oct 14, 2012)

The rendering looks like a cyberpunk future guitar. It's so badass.


----------



## TomasM (Dec 25, 2012)

kahler 2318 chrome bridge, nut, and carved fretboard


----------



## ixlramp (Dec 26, 2012)

Gorgeous design.


----------



## Aris_T (Dec 26, 2012)

Beautiful!!! Can't wait to see it complete! 

Congrats!


----------



## TomasM (Dec 26, 2012)

well yday i brought dimarzio d activator neck and bridge 8 string, so updates will should be within a week or two, and im getting money for sperzels soon too so getting very close, then gonna need chrome input jack, knobs, and pickup switch, i dont think ill install any tone knobs as i like to leave it to pedals for tone, any ideas guys? should i install tone knobs? yes no? if i should, then why?


----------



## crg123 (Dec 26, 2012)

Pretty sick. The interesting scalloping (I think thats what it is) is really great. Plus I love final Fantasy


----------



## SPNKr (Dec 26, 2012)

TomasM said:


> well yday i brought dimarzio d activator neck and bridge 8 string, so updates will should be within a week or two, and im getting money for sperzels soon too so getting very close, then gonna need chrome input jack, knobs, and pickup switch, i dont think ill install any tone knobs as i like to leave it to pedals for tone, any ideas guys? should i install tone knobs? yes no? if i should, then why?



I've seen guitars without any knobs, they're always "on". Actually you can make a killswitch for it and skip a volume knob even if you want as much of the wood shown without knobs and all this getting in the way.


----------



## Nag (Dec 27, 2012)

TomasM said:


> hey guys, im building this style guitar, design and image by me:



design by you ? no. 


but I like it


----------



## TomasM (Dec 31, 2012)

View attachment 29632


View attachment 29633


View attachment 29634


View attachment 29635


View attachment 29636


put on strings to see how itll look, gonna have to route the bridge inside the body


----------



## Superwoodle (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow! Looks incredible 
Especially that upper fret board area


----------



## TomasM (Jan 1, 2013)

SPNKr said:


> I've seen guitars without any knobs, they're always "on". Actually you can make a killswitch for it and skip a volume knob even if you want as much of the wood shown without knobs and all this getting in the way.



i was thinking about volume knobs aswell, coz i could control that with feet too, but its a bit more important, i defo wanna leave eq to pedals, but volume it could be important for, i duno, but i can control that with feet ahaha, but i will be need a PU switch and killswitch


----------



## TomasM (Jan 8, 2013)

more routing, bridge is now recesed with locking bridge switch accessible via routed out slot, dimarzio d activator 8 neck and bridge pickups inserts as a test, started routing out the rear too


----------



## Bodes (Jan 9, 2013)

Dude! WOW! 

During your rough cutting, it looked like a multi-layered chocolate cake! And it is surely looking tasty!


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 9, 2013)

Get that bitch inlayed and fretted!!


----------



## Anthonok (Jan 9, 2013)

looks like a cake... I wanna eat it's beatifulnessness


----------



## TomasM (Jan 10, 2013)

for guys whos intrested in this guitar, anyone can help me with pot configurations?
post here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...n-dimarzio-d-activator-8-set.html#post3354436


----------



## Jormal1ty (Jan 17, 2013)

One of the sexiest if not the sexiest usermade guitar ive seen


----------



## Zado (Jan 17, 2013)

Impressive,seriously a piece of woody art man


----------



## TomasM (Jan 27, 2013)

electronics routing, input jack, knobs, strap, done


----------



## skeels (Jan 27, 2013)

Mmmmm.... cake.....


----------



## abandonist (Jan 27, 2013)

That's looking incredible.


----------



## TomasM (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks all


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 28, 2013)

those knobs=


----------



## obZenity (Jan 28, 2013)

Almost done. . . one sec. . . stay just like that. . . ok finished.

That is just. . .sexy. Nice work. Those inlays are awesome.


----------



## Tereon (Jan 29, 2013)

DAY-fuckn-UM, that´s a hell of a design you got there


----------



## Splinterhead (Jan 29, 2013)

serious art meets function. very cool concept with the fretboard. amazing work you should be proud!


----------



## TomasM (Feb 1, 2013)

getting to the final stages

seating the frets in progress, machine heads are drilled, gotta sand down the headstock thought its too fat, gotta shape up the body more, more body shaping with sandinf gtis 40 to 2k, file frets, shape them, then install all parts, check action, frets, etc, then lacquer with 3 cans (want a thick protection) leave for 2 months, and itll be ready, btw, for those intrested, this is a prototype that may go up on ebay

some more info on this, this guitar is supposed to be my idea of "the best guitar" containing the best gear i know of, including woods, bridges, pickups, machine heads, strings, components, etc, hopefully this year ill be doing the oposite, make the cheapest guitar i can at highest standards


----------



## TomasM (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## TomasM (Feb 1, 2013)

how do i delete this messege?


----------



## TomasM (Feb 1, 2013)

how do i delete this messege?


----------



## skeels (Feb 4, 2013)

You can EDIT out a double post.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 5, 2013)

Not sure if gusta those huge knobs... :x

Are you planning on putting inlays in the fretboard?

It's looking good mate! I'm really digging it. Is the wood finished? Tung-oiled or whatever?


----------



## TomasM (Feb 6, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Not sure if gusta those huge knobs... :x
> 
> Are you planning on putting inlays in the fretboard?
> 
> It's looking good mate! I'm really digging it. Is the wood finished? Tung-oiled or whatever?



nope, i have an idea of how inlays work, and ideas of doing them, but i prefer them the way they are, more depth, this way you can see the white wood underneaf, wonderful, still gotta carve my name in headstock, maybe something on the back, but i dont want to over crowd it, today i spent around 8 hours final sanding, tomorrow, lacquer


----------



## TomasM (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Leuchty (Feb 8, 2013)

Fucking fuck...


----------



## TomasM (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## TomasM (Feb 22, 2013)

quick switch and pickup test:


----------



## TomasM (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## TomasM (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## TomasM (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## TomasM (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## TomasM (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## OmegaDoyle (Feb 26, 2013)

That's a huge bitch.



A nice looking one too.


----------



## 77zark77 (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't like the headstock but this apart, the whole guitar is amazing ! (design, woods, electronic)

Congratulations


----------



## TomasM (Feb 26, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 26, 2013)

I started at the beginning of this thread five minutes ago and scrolled all the way through thinking "what the FUCK are you?" Then I came to the end and realized................a beautiful axe.


----------



## Bretton (Feb 28, 2013)

coolest fretboard ever


----------

